# [SOLVED] NAT TYPE HELP



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Ow can i change my nat type from type 3 to type 1


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

go to portforward.com, lookup your game and follow the instructions.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

When i put me external ip address i ask me a name and i password 
By the way i have thomson modem/router TG782


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Sounds like you have enabled remote administration on the router and you have not forwarded the needed ports.

Did you go to portforward.com?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Yeah but when i put my ip address it says it requires a password and a name and i also went the my service provider they said it was a matter of speed


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Sorry NAThack but you are not making sense.

You put in the ip address of the router which is the gateway ip address. You don't put your ip address in. Nat level 3 has nothing to do with speed.

What did you learn from reading how to port forward?

How to logon to your router?
How to setup portforwarding in your router?
How to assign a static ip to your device you are forwarding to?

I take it you are not able to logon to your router? Who set it up?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Look i dont know. I went to portforward.com i followed the instructions but they say it requires a password and username and its true they say they dont know the password or username me neither.I dont know much about internet i am just trying to fix my nat level.But if you can help me i would appreciate it.Its been years And try guessing but nothing ads up.

I am not able to login.And my service provider call to my house and ask if i wanted a internet and phone plan and i said yes i installed my self nobody went.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

If you google your make and model of router and add default logon it should give you the default account and password. Otherwise you need to call your isp and get that information.

You can't make any changes to your nat level until you can port forward in the router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok thanks ill try

I accessed the router settings i am folowong the derections but i dont know with ip adress to port forward
I am a ps3 user
What should i put the ip of the game or of the ps3


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

The ip address should be the ip of your PS3.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok thanks

I try to put my connection static and i wont let me


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Do not do it on the PS3 do it with your router using DHCP reservation or static ip assignment you will need the mac address of your PS3 and the ip address as well to assign it in the router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

I entered the setting of my router i disabled the firewall i assigned to the ps3 as it told me but it also told me to put my static ip address but my connection is dynamic i try to change it with an external program but it dose not want to change to static


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

In the DHCP reservation did you add the mac address of the PS3 in there and a free ip address within your DHCP scope of your router.

You do not need any external programs to do this uninstall the program.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

NAThack you appear confused between static ip on the lan vs on the routers wan port.

You are ONLY concerned about the lan. You need to put a static ip on the PS3.

Two suggestions:

Go to portforward.com and read the port forwarding tutorial
google how to put static ip on ps3


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

I cheked it out on portforward.com it said a bunch of stuff of entering it manually into the system the settings and port forward is that correct?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Please give us the make and model of your router please?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*NAT TYPE HELP*

Thomson TG782
I put my ps3 static

I have it static i disabled Universal plug and play i have it connected ethernet but when i check it still says NAT type 3


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

You cannot change the NAT type at all now you have set a static address on the PS3 you now have to forward the ports for your games and also forward these ports for the PS3 also link below:

PS3™ | Internet Connection Test 

Enable UPNP if you wish your PS3 and other devices to be visible to each other on your network.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Let me try but does this help me achieve nat type open in modern warfare 3


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

That is the whole point behind forwarding ports.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

So yeah then

I achieved nat type 2 with UnPn enabled i forward it to my ps3
Is this way put it one by one 
It still says strict and i forward the ports 
Is there anyway you can do this via skype or something


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Unless your router allows you to switch the NAT type to open NAT then type 2 moderate NAT is the best you are going to get.

Sorry all advice is via the the open forum format as it is here we do not do skype.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

It is still a problem it did not change it is still on strict
I have been having this problem for years now 
I put the codes thingy on the router settings and forward it to my ps3
It says UnPn available it says nat type 2 but when i enter mw3 it says NAT TYPE:Strict
What should i do ask for an upgrade of the router or something


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

I do not htink you understand that if you cannot change the NAT on the router than you have to live with that there are no upgrades to change NAT at all unless the router manufacturer actually chnges it in their firmware but you would have to contact them to see if ny futrure firmware upgrades will give the ability to change NAT.

Ifeel the chances of this are almost zero as they will not see a need to do so.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Thanks anyway


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

No problem has the port forwarding acheived what you wanted to do?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Port forwarding did nothing i am going to try the port forward of the mic because my friend also has nat type strict but i cant here him on his microphone

And no it didn't

But doesn't enabling UnPn it chooses that over the port forward?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

No portforwarding the correct ports to the right ip address enables to you to acheive gme playing from the internet side UPNP is for the local network only.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

I did exactly how you told me to forward ports but my internet connection is to stubborn


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

It also goes across the internet
Universal Plug and Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"One solution for NAT traversal, called the Internet Gateway Device Protocol (IGD Protocol), is implemented via UPnP. Many routers and firewalls expose themselves as Internet Gateway Devices, allowing any local UPnP control point to perform a variety of actions, including retrieving the external IP address of the device, enumerate existing port mappings, and add or remove port mappings. By adding a port mapping, a UPnP controller behind the IGD can enable traversal of the IGD from an external address to an internal client."

Enabling upnp can be benificial to games and this does not curtail port forwarding.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

No work 
Must live live with it


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

The guides at portforwarding.com will help you with forwarding the ports for your games.

Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com

Choose your router and then choose the game and follow the guide.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Dont u get it i already tried that 
I did it in the same configuration TCP 3074 UDP 3084 TCP 27000 UDP 27000 
I added them both 
I went to assign it to a local device
I assign it to my ps3 MAC Address added that apply 
Went to MW3 opened up multiplayer
Your NAT TYPE is:Strict


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

You cannot change the NAT type i have already explained this so do not worry about it not changing.

You do portforwarding when you have problems playing online games when they either do not connect or connect for a short period of time or the game possibly has freezes or lock ups.

The reason why this happens is the router does NAT and doesn't know where to send the request in other words it does know the destination it is destined for what computer or games console is requesting the link or connection.

What portforwarding does:

1. Create a NAT rule for the service to connect on a particular port and direct it to the ip address of the game console otherwise the request may simply be dropped.

2. Creates an allow rule thru the firewall on the router to allow communication on the particular port for a service.

Now what networking equipment do you have please give us make and model of any modems or ADSL modem/routers and/or access points/wireless routers you are using please.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Thomson TG782
In portforward.com there will be 2 of them thomson and thomson-acatel choose the thomson-acatel


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Yes is the thomson alcatel here is the page for the TG782 choose the game/s and forward the ports.
Port Forwarding for the Thomson-Alcatel TG782 - PortForward.com

After doing the rule power cycle your router and ps3 down.

Leave for two minutes.

Power up the thomson wait for lights to stabilise.

Power up ps3.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Oh thats what i didint do

What is the rule power cycle?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Sorry i mean after you have applied the portforwarding rule do a power cycle as i have described.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Oh thanks

I tried it but i power off the router after i do the port forward but when i go back into the settings the port forward isn't there anymore
I tried the ps3 call of duty modern warfare 3

I was doing the xbox one

Exactly after i did the port forward i turned off my router


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Did you save the configuration? doesn't sound like you did.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

I put add apply but i am trying to do that i am going to restore to factory settings one last time

Every time i turn off the router as he told me to it does no appear


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

There is not reason to restore to factory. I take it you are not creating backup files of the configuration? Might want to review that in the routers manual.

Power cycling the router does not wipe the config. if it does you have a defective router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Well thats it then

I disable the firewall i set the ports i forward it to my ps3 y added that y applied the settings i turn off the router for 2 minutes i turn it back on let it to load up turn my ps3 on i go to portforward.com i get my external ip address i put my SN in i go to game and application sharing the port forward is not there


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

If you are saying that you did the portforwarding rule in the router and saved the configuration then upon re-boot of the router the rule is no longer there then as Wand3r3r has said the router may well be defective as it is not holding the setting in the flash rom. Are your other settings you applied not there also?

Is there a save button as well as apply button as this will need to be checked also to save any settings.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

No. I added the config i applied it closed the page the ps3 was already off i turned off the thomson waited 2 minutes turned the thomson up waited to loaded up when i go back into the config its not there isn't that i have to wait a bit until i closed the page?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

It may be defective firmware i have known thomsons with dodgy firmware updates that do not let you change the default username and password due to iffy firmware in the past.

Check for an update to the firmware.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok if its that i hope its works

I tried setting it it up again the internet the internet light didn't turn on i reset it worked it turned on maybe that will work

It stayed but same thing


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Did you download the firmware from the thomson website and install it by connecting an ethernet cable from your computer to the router and then going to the firmware update page and using that to browse to the file on the computer and click upload.

Please never interrrupt the update it can brick the router.

Also do update the firmware using a wireless connection either.

1. They do not update correctly via wireless.

2. Again you can brick the router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

It was from the website i went to the routers settings

Ok thanks for the tip


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Let us know how it goes and if it fixes the problem with the rule not sticking or svaing.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Couldint find the patches

I give up i dose not work

I forward it reacts every time the forward it successful it turns into nat type 3
And no upnp
I am reseting one last time if it dosent work forget it

No work


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

You may need to consider buying a new router if the settings are not saving and are disappearing each time you re-boot the router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

But it is also my modem

I have a belkin n600 there lying around could that work

It stays but it dos not work

I call activision they said that its a glitch in in the game but how about black ops battlefield 3


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Yes the Belkin is just a wireless router you cannot use that on it's own it would need a seperate modem to connect up to.

You will need an ADSL modem/router.

You can try black ops battlefield if you wish but if the portforwarding rule may disappear and that would indicate a problem with the TG782.

If there is a glitch with the game it would not affect any portforwarding rules in other words the rule or other settings set in the router to disappear.

Consider buying a new ADSL mdoem/router not a Thomson or a Belkin these are not the best routers i am sorry to say.

Some good brand routers are Dlink, Netgear, Buffalo and Linksys.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Dont know its every time its success it turns to nat type 3 and it says UpNp not available

What your saying is i can bye a new modem without changeing my internet provider


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

You can buy a new ADSL modem/router without changing provider.

Your ISP will supply you with the settings required to configure the router for internet access, either by going to their support pages or contacting them and they will email the settigs to you.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Ok where can find a modem


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

If you want to use wireless then you will need an ADSL modem/router that is what the TG782 is.

Have a look on amazon.com or newegg you will find plenty to choose from.

But it must be an ADSL modem/router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

But do i have to change anything because right now a DSL modem/router 
What do your mean by configuring to modem fir internet acces


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

The setting required for internet access such as PPoE settings username and password.

Your ISP will give you these settings.

If you have trouble configuring it for internet access we can help you there if you do not know where to put the settings.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

What type of ADSL modem would you you recommend


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*



> Some good brand routers are Dlink, Netgear, Buffalo and Linksys.


The brands above i posted in another post for you are good brands to look for avoid Belkin and Thomson IMO they are unreliable and have seen problems with those two brands in the forum over time.

Amazon.com or newegg are good companies to have a look at.

When you find one that you are interested in please read reviews on them to make sure they will suit your needs and you are happy to buy that brand.

A review site for you below that is good you may try others also.

Trusted Reviews - The Latest Technology News and Reviews

If you require help with configuration of your new ADSL modem/router then we will be happy to help.

You must get the settings from the ISP.

Create a new thread on the subject as this one will be redundant.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

But dosent giving the ppeo to the ps3 give open nat type


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

I am not understanding your response Nathack from my last post please explain clearly?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Coming back to the nat help not the buying a new modem topic 
I am just asking doesn't giving the PPPoE username and password give me open nat type


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

No the PPoE does not affect NAT whatsoever.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok let me just try

No work should i contactplaystation


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

We have given you advice on where we think the problem lies and it is not with the playstation but with the router.

Contacting Playstation will not help with a router issue.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Its just to check if i did it right

And if was going to by a ADSL modem what should i ask for intermet access


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

If you followed the portforwarding guide exactly and saved the configuration in the router correctly your router documentation will tell you how to apply settings and save them.

If you did that there is no reason why the portforwarding rule should disappear or other settings you applied if done correctly, except that the router may be faulty.

review what you have done and ensure you have done it correctly if the results are the same with settings disappearing from your router configuration then it will be the router.

This includes setting any static ip address for the playstation is correct and set outside of your routers DHCP scope.

If after the review you are still in the same place with the settings then my advice is you should consider replacing the ADSL modem/router.

Also the NAT issue you cannot change so forget that please.

I can add nothing new to my advice i am afraid.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Hi Nathack i haven't used Thomson routers for a long time but the firmware upgrade can be done i think form the setup cd and you need to choose the option router upgrade i think you may have a second cd that accompanied the setup cd and it may have to be done from the second cd.

Do you have the cd's for the Thomson router?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Let me check


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok Nathack that is the only way to update the firmware i am afraid forgot that about Thomson routers.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Afraid it didn't so you didint answer me what should i ask for internet access on a ADSL modem

Oh ok forget it

Does a zoom adsl router modem work?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*



> Afraid it didn't so you didint answer me what should i ask for internet access on a ADSL modem


The cd does not have an option for router upgrade or firmware is that correct?

You ask the ISP for the settings that are required to configure an ADSL modem/router for use with their service in order to be able to connect to the internet.

Which route are you wishing to go down now Nathack reviewing the settings or the buying of a new router?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

The thomsom didn't bring a CD

Buying a new modem


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Ok if you do not want to review the settings that is fine.

I have never heard of zoom.

I would stick to brands like Dlink, Netgear, Buffalo and Linksys IMO.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

What settings is it about the CD of the router

Does a dlink adsl modem only work


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Any of the brands I listed have ADSL Modem/Routers which will be up to the job.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Can it help with a another problem of nat on the ipad


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

The type of NAT used such as open(type 1), Moderate(type 2) or Strict(type 3) is set by the router manufacturer. For instance a gaming router may have moderate NAT or option to change the NAT from strict to moderate all depends on the manufacturer really.

Whatever router you decide upon lookat it's manual first and read reviews it may give information on what type of NAT is used and whether you can change this setting.

You can download the manual for a particular router from their website it maybe worth having a look at it before you decide to buy a particular router.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

No problem let us know how your search goes.


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

I got open nat type

I called playstation and my internet provider and it worked


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

That is great news was the ISP blocking the ports required their side?


----------



## NAThack (May 22, 2012)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

That i called sony i called my internet service provider and they forwarded the ports for me for all the games

Thanks you guys who gave the info for portforward

Yes they were


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NAT TYPE HELP*

Glad to hear it is now resolved i'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

